# Celltei Bag coupon



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

For any of you that may be interested in Celltei bags, they have a discount available for a limited time, on limited bags. In case anyone is interested I'm copying the info I received below:

"Thank you for your inquiry for Celltei products. We are in the transition of moving our entire production to the US and do not have a catalog to send you at this time. Please use our website www.celltei.com for product information .To help us make room for the new US production, please enjoy an additional 20% discount on the following stock items (some are on sale already). You can call us at 1-718-388-8882 to place the order or use the gift code "happyholidays" when order online:

Basic Pak-o-Pet - Blue Small size

Basic Tote-o-Pet - Jean XS size and Plaid Small and Medium size

Basic Pet-on-the-Go - Green Camouflage (eco-friendly fabric) - XS, Small and Medium size

Basic Backpack-o-Pet - Green Camouflage (eco-friendly fabric) - Small size

Pak-o-Small - petite and small size

Pak-o-Bird - XS and Small size with Nylon mesh

The discount code will expire on November 30. It applies while supply lasts . Please feel free to send the discount code to your friends as well."

I just went to their web site again, and find they are remodeling it. They show that they also give discounts to military, and volunteer members, like Delta and the SPCA. Cool.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- Thanks for posting, I was just thinking about getting the plaid tote. I use my jean one all the time. I just wish the other fabrics werent so much more!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I know. They are expensive....but I've read such good things about them here. The plaid is a fun look that I really liked.

I want to get one SO bad, and may need it for flying in the future. I've narrowed it down to either the Pak-o-pet or the Backpak-o-pet, size medium, for Tucker who is 13 lbs. I like the handles on the Pak because they look so much nicer and like a handbag, but the Backpak would be more flexible with the backpack option. Other than that these two bags are the same.

(I love the Fundles, too...! sigh...) But, as expensive as these are, I figure I need to just buy one that can do anything I might need. I'm pretty sure I'll go with the Backpak one. I've talked to Angie a couple of times on the phone, and she is very thoughtful and helpful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like you are prepared! I really like the tote as it has the mesh that hides and doesn't look like a dog bag whatsoever. I have taken the pups into stores (shhh including grocery stores and restaurants) and no one has ever questioned the jean bag. It really just looks like an oversize purse and with the jean color mesh, you can't see them whatsoever. 

I would try a new bag but I am a wimp and why fix it, if it ain't broken


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda,
Dash weighs 10, I think? I'm wondering how much harder it will be to carry Tucker at 13. I'm getting older after all. I really like the Tote best in appearance, but because I want to be able to carry it on my shoulder, Angie said the Tote wouldn't work so well for me as the Paks and Backpaks. What do you think? 

And, what size is your bag? Do you think 13 pounds would fit there okay? That is close to Dora, isn't it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah Dora is 11.5. I would say go medium. I bought the small (that is the last one they had at the $30 or so sale the lady was having fyi) but I think this time I will get the medium so they have more room. Dash can't really move around in it which is fine cause I dont have him in there too long usually running in a place. He isn't as good about it as Belle. As long as she is tired she will go in her bag willingly and is quiet. Dash will try to push his head out sometimes. 

But I want one to be able to sneak Dora too so I think I will get the medium. When I sneak them into the store, I dont usually leave them on as I put them in the cart and push it around or put it at the table beside me. They actually do better that way. I am a wimp but even Dash is pretty heavy to carry around for awhile. Belle at 5lbs is probably my limit. I know that 10lbs doesnt sound heavy but it is after about 10 mins (maybe that is a sign I need to get the gym!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You girls are killing me, I am in shopping mode and now i want one of these....

http://store.celltei.com/cellteipaws.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Leeann, YES! You get that one and tell me how it works, okay? Isn't it a fun one? It _really_ doesn't look like you'd have a dog in there!

I wonder if that would be airline approved....?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, could you model the bag you have (and post a photo) so I could see how it looks to carry on your shoulder? That would help to give me an idea between strap styles, surely there wouldn't be too much difference between the small and medium in the way it carries on the shoulder.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- I will take better ones later as I need to find/charge the camera but took a quickie with my blackberry and I will pm it to you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just got this one...
http://store.celltei.com/fapamei.html

I placed two other orders today too, I've been so bad lately! The initial cost of these dogs is nothing compared to all the fun stuff there is to get for them!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, good for you, Ann, you got a super price on that! I've seen it, watched it, but you need a girl for that--and you need it for your Gracie! What other two did you get, and how did you decide?

When you get it, will you post a photo of you carrying it on your shoulder for me? If you can, with those handles. Or maybe you have to use the strap....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh sorry, didn't mean I place two other orders from them. I ordered from HavToHavIt and Amazon yesterday too. 

I've been looking at carrier bags for a few months and just couldn't decide on one, I hope I like this one! Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I want to see it cause I debate whether I should go with a different kind and that is a big score deal! Reality is they get dirty (well at least with my monsters!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll take pics when I get it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ann! As soon as you get the bag and can post photos of it "on" I'm going to make my final decision and order! Thanks!

By the way, did you get the additional 20% off that the e-mail at the top of this thread talks about? I don't know for sure if it applied to yours. But, also, their site says they give either 8% or 10% off for folks involved in therapy and rescue among other things like that. I had to hunt for it...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No, the coupon didn't work on the clearance stuff. The price is still good though!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, Ann, did you get your bag? I'm anxiously watching for photos from you, before ordering mine...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry, I took pics and forgot! Here she is in the bag. I put treats in there and the dogs would go in on the side to look for them. Now she sniffs at it all the time! Haven't taken any of them anywhere in it yet but I will. It's so nice!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracie looks so cute in there, and not at all afraid or upset. How heavy is it with her in it...can you carry it on your shoulder? Can you also get a picture of you with it on your shoulder to give a better idea of the size? It's a medium, right?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I would love for Murphy to sit in a tote. I spent a small fortune for a Vera Bradley carrier for Murpy and have only used it twice because he HATES it! I should have started to put him in it from the time he was a pup but didn't and now he wants nothing to do with it. I take him so may places with me. I would love to be able to take him everywhere but can only do that if he gets used to a tote.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't carried it on my shoulder yet, I think it would be ok for a short while but not a long time. I'm dying to take her somewhere and see if I get away with it! I've taken Scooter and Murphy shopping in the stroller and nobody noticed they were dogs. Other times we've opened it and let people see, none of the stores we went in were bothered by it and loved petting them!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay here are some pics for you guys. Sorry I still can't find the battery charger for my little camera and I finally sorted thru stuff in my office... uh oh!

I took pics of both but I also wanted to show you what I love about the Celltei tote.

Here is the new petflys- I think for me and my comfort, it is not a good sneaking in bag. But it is cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, give Belle a scratch for modeling the bags! What a sweet girl. Seeing the Celltii on your shoulder really helps to get perspective. I think the medium is about 2-1/2" longer, that is quite a bit bigger, but still looks like it will be possible to handle.

I think I'm going to get the backpak one, since I can only really get one, and with its different straps it should work for whatever method of carrying I need to use it with. I hope. I'm thinking about the khaki one.

Thanks, Amanda for the great shots, (I love the fun Petflys look!) and Ann for showing Gracie in her new bag.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Uggggh !!! My pet expenditure just escalted. I brought Taylor grocery shopping today in my Havenese tote. Someone complained !! So....looking for a pet camouflage bag.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- I am going to probably get a medium as well. I just need to do it when Jim won't be around the house!!!

Sharlene- lol!!! Purse dogs are fun but only when they stay in the purse  Belle went to costco today (shhhh!) Seriously she loves her bags. I have to get a video of that for you guys. I wish I would have trained the others as puppies as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, the web site is being updated and added to. I talked to them about the dimensions of the Tote in the medium, and the actual measurements for the medium sizes of the two styles are listed in the quote from their e-mail:

"We here at celltei always enjoy to hear the intrests and concerns of our costumers, and we appretiate you spreading the word of our fine products. Your question has enlightened us towards our mistakes, and we will work to correct our site.

The corrrect dimension should be:
pak-o-pet /backpack-o-pet:16.5" L x 10.5" W x 11.75 " H
tote-o-pet: 18.75" L x 9.5" W x 11.75" H

Feel free to email me if you have further questions.

Regards,

Dylan Rodriguez
Style Living Corp. 
Celltei(R) - Living with Pets in Style
968 Grand Street
Brooklyn, NY 11211
Tel: 718-388-8882
Fax: 718-388-8808
Toll free: 866-CELLTEI
www.celltei.com"

I left their contact info in case it helps anyone. They are very friendly and courteous. The Tote is longer and narrower, which is great for our Hav's bodies, but I really need the variety of straps on the back-pak.

Good luck getting a medium...I love the plaid Tote!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda-I just told Gavin you took Belle to Costco and he said, "Did people ask her which aisle they sold dogs in? Do you have to buy two?"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- I like the idea of longer. Dash is really thin and athletic built but he has legs and length so he fits in the small but doesnt have much room. It probably doesnt help him be so stir crazy. But when I throw the medium into the cart the coupon doesnt work?!? I just spent a lot of money on agility stuff so it is gonna have to wait for now.

Ann- I like that idea- the next puppy comes from costco so I get 6 of them!!! Maybe those are in the black friday coupon packs they gave out


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, I don't know...I'd call them and do it by phone. 

I like the longer/narrower tote measurements better, too. Wish they came with a backpack strap.

How fun...if/when you get it let us know, with pictures.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> What I love about the jean tote- it is a colored mesh to match the bag and ta dah.... Belle is in there and you can't see her. SC isn't a very dog friendly state so I do use this bag to sneak if I have a dog with me. Hence I haven't bought another of the celltei's cause I really like this style over the mesh holes in the other bags. Can someone with the plaid confirm it is the same way? I want to get a medium so I can use it with Dora and give Dash more room. I would prefer one of the others but Jim will kill me for spending that much on yet another dog bag!!!


I have the medium plaid tote for Ruby. I like the size and it is easy to handle, although it does get a bit heavy on my shoulder after carrying her for awhile. The plaid does hide her some, but when she gets close to it, you can tell that there is a dog in the bag.

In the picture, you can see that the top of her head is close to the mesh.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Allison, 
I thought about getting the plaid... Any way you can take some side view pics?


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the bag from different angles.

The first one is from the front, the second a side view - this side has a cell phone holder and the other a pocket that is the width of the bag (and sorry for the wet puppy; she found a puddle to have fun in at the dog park today but I still wanted to put her in the bag so you could see the size), then there's a picture of the back with my had holding open the seatbelt slot since it was hard to see in the picture with the light colored bag, and finally the bag being held to show its size. I know that before I got it I couldn't picture how big it would be.

Hope this helps! If it's not what you were looking for let me know and I can take another picture.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful, Allison! Thanks for all the views, and especially on your shoulder, it really helps to get an idea of how it would be to carry it.

How much does Ruby weigh? Does this strap tend to fall off your shoulder, in addition to getting heavy after awhile?

I think this plaid bag looks so classy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting! It hides pretty well especially for a bigger cream girl


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Ruby weighs just over 10 pounds. The strap doesn't fall off the shoulder because there is a velcro handle, I guess you could call it, that holds the two straps together.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Got our Celltei bag, (although I'm waiting for a replacement one with a back pocket that I ordered and was missed.) Angie is very nice and easy to work with. She has let me keep this bag to train Tucker in until the new one gets here.

I'm very pleased with the craftsmanship! I got the backpack one, just in case I needed to carry him a long ways, but think I actually like the shoulder strap option even better. Tucker isn't too convinced yet about how cool it is! Ha! I have to put him in myself, and tell him to "stay!" The little bits of treat help, though.

I got the Medium Back-pak. Tucker is pretty snug in it, but I wanted to be able to use it for planes or anything else that might come up. He's got room, as you can see, to lay compactly or sit with his head out, but not enough room to sit without the window open or to lay extended out. He measures 16" from base of neck to base of tail, height at shoulders is about 11" (maybe 10-1/2") and he weighs 13 lbs.

I really like it and am glad I finally settled on this one, since I can only get one bag to do it all. This one has it all covered.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it Sheri. Tucker looks like he is as snug as a bug in a rug? But the fit is perfect.

(Oh my...my dream come true. Bentley is starting to look a lot like Tucker. Tucker and Cicero are my heart throbs.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh you got it- nice! Sheri- now can I be a PIA and can you take a picture from the side of Tucker zipped away in it? I was at a show in Cleveland and a vendor had a similar style for $$$ but it was an xsmall so I couldn't shove Dash in to see how hidden he could be if needed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene, I've been seeing Bentley's pictures on the Forum and often think "how'd Tucker get in that photo?!" Bentley's a handsome dude; thanks for the complement to Tucker!

Amanda, do you mean, you want the screens closed but the more solid covering still folded down, with Tucker inside to see if he is visible? Sure. I'll work on getting that in a few minutes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, Amanda--you've got pictures! Ha! 

I turned on the overhead light and placed the bag where it was in the strongest light so that there was the most visibility. Tucker's white hair shows fairly well in this setting, but this is as bad as it would get. The first two are taken with the netting alone. 

The third one is with the fabric covers in place on the windows, of course you can't see him through it, but thought you might want to see what the bag looked like all closed up.

The last one is Tucker wishing I'd let him leave the bag...he has about 2 inches of room left at his rump end of the bag.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- I am thinking I might do a backpack one. After taking them on vacation and even taking the big black bag that any of them can fit in, I am a big wimp. I couldn't carry Dash or Dora in it for longer than 30 mins. My shoulder was sore with Belle after an hour!

Let me know how you feel about it after you use it a few times. While it isn't a perfect hiding option, I like the idea of a backpack too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

has anyone tried the pet-on-the-go one? I am wondering if this one might be easier to carry?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann, I wonder that, too. It seems bulkier to start with, but I like the broad strap and how you'd carry it across you. The reason I didn't go for it was because it would take more effort to get it on and off smoothly, I think, like in the airport where you'd maybe need it off, then on, then off...

I have to say I don't think I'll be using the backstraps on my bag because I'm prone to migraines if certain muscles are irritated over my shoulders, and the backpack definitely hits that spot. But, I'll have the back-pack straps for anyone else that could be helping me, if needed. 

If you can carry a book/hiking type backpack you'd be fine with the Back-pak bag. I'll just be using the over-the-shoulder strap.

If you get this one, fill us in.


----------

